# Grappling demo vid (Choreographed but cool)



## Andrew Green (Dec 10, 2005)

http://www.quantumjujitsu.com/mazatlan_2003_demo.html

Sweet


----------



## Solidman82 (Dec 10, 2005)

Those are some pretty interesting moves they've got there. Weird that they've brought flash into one of the most effective systems out there though. I didn't like the choice of music though.


----------



## Lisa (Dec 10, 2005)

Cool.


----------



## Marvin (Dec 10, 2005)

Here are some more cool clips :ultracool 

http://onedragon.com/videos.shtml


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 10, 2005)

Great clips thank you for sharring.
Terry


----------

